# IMSI- The new version of ICSI for Male Factor Infertility



## twiglets (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi,

Me and DH have just come across this new technique of ICSI called IMSI which is not used in the UK yet but is being used in several countries abroad. We have found it very interesting and would like to know if anyone has used it yet and/or been successful with this new technique.

http://bmj.bmjjournals.com/cgi/content/full/328/7435/306-a

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/science/article4282460.ece

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7492949.stm


----------



## finlay foxy (May 31, 2006)

hi,

i spoke to my consultant at the lister hospital about it.  He said there hasn't been enough studies to reccommend it. But like you i also found it very interesting!


----------



## Milly40 (May 8, 2007)

Dear Roses are red,
                        Yes I found this very interesting also.......if you do a search for the Chania clinic in Crete they are also using this technique.........it is basically using a high resolution Microscope to determine the best sperm ,so to speak......I am unfortunately tied up with the IM clinic in Barcelona,and  they don't use this method.... 
My DP has DNA fragmentation of his swimmers.....  so we have to go for TESA.....and they told us they cant test the sperm, but just hope that gentle aspiration does not fragment them.... 
Even TESA is not widely used in the UK ,and it is not proven to work or give any guarantees .....  so I will have to wait and see.......good luck with your Tx and let me know how you get on......


  love and hugs Milly


----------

